# Post October 2012 Results as you get them



## pakiterp (Dec 6, 2012)

Post FE October Results here when you get them.


----------



## Vinsanity (Dec 6, 2012)

I passed, I passed FE Exam Civil Depth...last Oct 2009!


----------



## iahim (Dec 6, 2012)

Vinsanity said:


> I passed, I passed FE Exam Civil Depth...last Oct 2009!


Congratulations!


----------



## AZCIVILTRANS (Dec 6, 2012)

I passed I passed the FE civil depth April 2009! how cool is that?


----------



## iahim (Dec 6, 2012)

AZCIVILTRANS said:


> I passed I passed the FE civil depth April 2009! how cool is that?


Congratulations to you too!


----------



## Vinsanity (Dec 6, 2012)

Im just bugging the EIT's out here, sorry guys.


----------



## sumpnz (Dec 6, 2012)

Vinsanity said:


> I passed, I passed FE Exam Civil Depth...last Oct 2009!


I passed FE Mechanical! Got my result at 8:45AM (Pacific time).

On May 17, 2012.

Still waiting on the PE results from the recent Oct exam.


----------



## wgpatr (Dec 7, 2012)

Results are in from Mississippi board: I passed!


----------



## CharlesEng88 (Dec 7, 2012)

wgpatr said:


> Results are in from Mississippi board: I passed!


Congrats.

Still nothing in Florida, but at least, it looks like it's coming!!!


----------



## pakiterp (Dec 7, 2012)

wgpatr said:


> Results are in from Mississippi board: I passed!


Congrats. Nothing in Arizona either.


----------



## Gtg442y (Dec 7, 2012)

Georgia's are out. Had a coworker refreshing his screen. He got his results through NCEES about 30 minutes ago. Goodluck to all!


----------



## iahim (Dec 7, 2012)

Gtg442y said:


> Georgia's are out. Had a coworker refreshing his screen. He got his results through NCEES about 30 minutes ago. Goodluck to all!


Yes, I received the email at 12:49 (I'm in GA too). I passed.


----------



## bcolwell3 (Dec 7, 2012)

Received the email at 12:00 (Texas Results). I passed, 5th attempt!


----------



## femaleCE (Dec 7, 2012)

TX results........I passed!!!


----------



## Vinsanity (Dec 7, 2012)

Congrats to all FE pasers or new EIT's... :juggle: :wave2: :banned: :band: :sm221:


----------



## Wael (Dec 7, 2012)

Texas Results. I passed. Thanks God.


----------



## dana (Dec 7, 2012)

Congrats!!!

I still waiting for my PE results!!!


----------



## carlos1993 (Dec 7, 2012)

Puerto Rico.....pass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CharlesEng88 (Dec 7, 2012)

it's so frustrating not to know, especially when the states that have released the results are around florida :X

congratz all  )


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 7, 2012)

I passed my EIT in Georgia...

...on 7/7/2003.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 7, 2012)

Passed my EIT in Colorado

December 2002. (Damn, has it really been 10 years since? I feel old now.)


----------



## william (Dec 7, 2012)

Texas results were available today at noon. I passed FIRST ATTEMPT! I could have not done it without TESTMASTERS! I am not promoting them but if you want to be serious you have to sit down and put the time. The exam was not easy for me but I passed thank god!


----------



## Ahmed Mansour (Dec 8, 2012)

auc cairo egypt

passed the first attempt , civil for the afternoon

is that what you have got NCEES ? 

SHOW ME YOUR PE


----------



## pakiterp (Dec 10, 2012)

I passed!! in Arizona with Electrical Discipline. I have to give credit to EIT Experts b/c they guide me to study the right things. I will get on to PE now.


----------



## CharlesEng88 (Dec 10, 2012)

Yooohoooo I passed! First attempt. UCF Mechanical engineering student but I took other discipline.

Florida


----------



## MadameCurie (Dec 10, 2012)

I passed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeonPE (Dec 10, 2012)

Congrats to everyone who passed.

To those who didn't - take a rest over the holiday's and have back at it once you're renewed and refreshed.


----------



## vhab (Dec 10, 2012)

I passed! (second try) In Illinois via CTS website. I am so relieved, I am set to graduate on Saturday, and this was the only uncertainty! Now, I just need to study for finals and write a couple of reports! YAY!


----------



## FromThisSoil (Dec 10, 2012)

Got my results this afternoon from New York.

I passed.


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Dec 11, 2012)

does pa always come out later than other states?


----------



## John QPE (Dec 11, 2012)

civilgirlfriend said:


> does pa always come out later than other states?


YES


----------



## yuss (Dec 11, 2012)

When does California come out??


----------



## mt1623 (Dec 11, 2012)

yuss said:


> When does California come out??


I came to find out the same thing... I checked old threads and the BPELSG announcement from Oct 2011's test, and my guess is as follows:

2011's test was on 10/29/11 (Saturday.) NCEES released FE results on 12/9/11 (Friday.) California released FE results on 12/19/11 (Monday.)

So far the dates are uniformly shifted 2 calendar days, to keep on the same weekdays:

2012's test was on 10/27/11 (Saturday.) NCEES released FE results on 12/7/11 (Friday.) California will probably release FE results on 12/17/11 (Monday.)

Of course I could be wrong, and would be happy if they came out sooner.... Good luck, hope the wait isn't killing you like it is me. :juggle:


----------



## mt1623 (Dec 11, 2012)

Sorry, that second set of dates should be 10/27/12, 12/7/12, and 12/17/12...... that'll teach me to copy and paste....


----------



## yuss (Dec 11, 2012)

Ugh I am dying here! I hope they come out sooner! But your guess makes sense. Let's see!


----------



## iwire (Dec 11, 2012)

Been a lurker...

It has been a train wreck this week since I heard that results been released at certain state. I was constantly checking the website for results. It was today around 5.15pm before I left my work, I have decided to check the results at the website and I passed. Thanks God!

It's Maryland btw


----------

